
Reflection time: What is it, how do you measure it, and how can it be improved? - Midasx
http://owen.cymru/reflection-time/
======
PaulHoule
I love the concept, I am not so sure if I like the term.

~~~
Midasx
I was hoping there would already be a term for it, but I think reflection time
works quite well when you think of it as the amount of time it takes to see
changes reflected.

But reflection time on it's own sounds like a cringey post-stint review.

